# What typically goes bad during warranty on an E39?



## shaftdrive (Mar 10, 2005)

*Those pics were the perfect answer to my question*



Ågent99 said:


> Hey, that is my hand and my car!


Just for the record, since pics are such a great way to get the message across, 
I take the efort to annotate & post them ... yet ... if the pics show the problem
yet the pics aren't mine ... *I try to make sure it's obvious where they came from* 
(_in this case, I provided the source URL_).


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Ågent99 said:


> :rofl: Hey, that is my hand and my car!  Funny seeing someone using the pics. Cool!


:thumbup: I followed those instructions when I changed my trim. BTW do you know how to remove the entire center console, I want to switch out my hand brake lever.:eeps:

Sorry for the mini-hijack, and forget about cupholders on an E39, worthless pieces of breakable plastic.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

You will need to remove the armrest and any trim...you'll find most fasteners under there. This is always a game of "try to find the fastener" and then pry gingerly in most cases to get things out.


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

Is it me or does this thread make me feel like you are talking to yourself... :rofl:


----------



## shaftdrive (Mar 10, 2005)

*I intend on furthering the knowledge of this community.*



liuk3 said:


> Is it me or does this thread make me feel like you are talking to yourself...


 *I was trained as a scientist** who exposes his thoughts for discussion & who documents every step of the way so that it can be accurately reproduced by the next person starting from the same point (and hopefully who then furthers the knowledge level of all of us as a whole).*

_Taking a (big) step back, most people are decidedly not scientists (take a trip to the local DMV for a sobering taste of what most people are like). _

Some postings follow a path similar to this:
- Hey how do I do x?
- (you tell them whatever it is you already know, i.e., that the answer is y)
- Gee, thanks.

That's it. 
Nothing new is learned about x or y by the community as a whole.
The leverage is nearly nil (it's nil if you subtract out the original poster).

*My posts won't be like that, Sorry. 
I think this community, like all communities, needs a scientist, or two.*
This ensures every post touched _adds_ to the knowledge level of the group as a whole.
I don't intend a single post that I initiate not to improve the knowledge level of the group over and above what already exists out there.

This is a tall order for me (_as I never owned a BMW automobile before & therefore I am at a huge disadvantage to you and many others here_). To me, that just means I need to try harder to add to the knowledge level of this community.

Cut me a little slack (being brand new to BMWs).
At least notice I spend time on my posts.
Notice I try to use a minimum set of text formatting & sentence structure.
Notice both my grammar & punctuation are at least grade-school compliant.
Realize snapping & annotating photos expends a lot of energy ... all for you, the community. But, I digress too deeply to help answer your concerns ...

Back to why I came here just now ...

*For the record, we "fixed" the broken vent problem listed above* with a small computer prybar (like the type used to jimmy open recalcitrant covers). See the before & after photos below. The plastics BMW uses for these black console vents is definately strong stuff as we applied more force than we were initially comfortable with, but, the mechanism seems not to have suffered at all in retrospect.


----------



## shaftdrive (Mar 10, 2005)

*It's NOT easy to find the best supplier for BMW OEM parts.*
*For the record, I ordered the ambient temperature sensor today*.
_Basically, for anything under a hundred bucks, you kind of just want to know who the best supplier in general is and not waste time researching every purchase._

*For BMW autos, I do not yet know who the preferred supplier is.*
So I opened up a separate thread asking who you prefer for BMW OEM parts.
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1133130#post1133130


----------

